# Quilt Raffle for Maltese Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's here! :chili: Raffle tickets are now available for Northcentral Maltese Rescue's annual Quilt Raffle. The winner will be announced at NMR's annual picnic on June 22.

To see this fabulous quilt and purchase tickets, click here: Quilt-Raffle-2013


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want to purchase this quilt!!! I would love it


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maltese manica said:


> I just want to purchase this quilt!!! I would love it


I know - I'm trying to figure out how many tickets I would have to buy to guarantee I'd win it! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just beautiful. :chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh it's beautiful, I'd love to win it, but the money goes to such a great cause, it!s OK if I don't.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The color is PERFECT for my family room. I NEED this quilt -- the girls want to snuggle in it.

Have to buy lots and lots of tickets.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's beautiful.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

It is such a beautiful quilt!!!!! I totally agree with you, Furbabies Mom.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Love the quilt and will make a donation, but I have a question - how do you get tickets if you use PayPal?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

vjw said:


> Love the quilt and will make a donation, but I have a question - how do you get tickets if you use PayPal?


You'll get an email confirming the how many tickets you bought and your name will go into the drawing that many times. The afternoon of the picnic, we do the drawing and call the winner. Last year, the winner was someone from the east - Connecticut, I think.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. I'll make a donation now so I don't forget.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Quilt-Raffle-2013

I saw the actual quilt at the Pet Expo this weekend - it is beautiful! The fabric includes pictures of some of the beautiful fluffs who have been helped by Northcentral over the years.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE it, and the colors! I had to look up the size in cm. to see what size it is and it is a Queen Size if that helps anyone to know.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

It sure is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Maggie, who should checks be made payable to? I'm thinking probably Northcentral Maltese Rescue Inc. Is that correct? I don't do paypal. The quilt is beautiful.


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

Love this!! Beautiful!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maltese#1fan said:


> Maggie, who should checks be made payable to? I'm thinking probably Northcentral Maltese Rescue Inc. Is that correct? I don't do paypal. The quilt is beautiful.


To send a check:
Make it payable to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. and send it to:
Kathy Perkins
W151 N10817 Preserve Pkwy
Germantown, WI 53022

Include (clearly printed) your name, address, phone, and email address.

Thank you!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Maggie. Now to just figure out how many tickets I'll need to guarantee that I will win that beautiful quilt.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've already bought my first round of tickets, but will buy a lot more before the picnic.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maltese#1fan said:


> Thanks Maggie. Now to just figure out how many tickets I'll need to guarantee that I will win that beautiful quilt.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I've already bought my first round of tickets, but will buy a lot more before the picnic.


You're putting the pressure on! Guess I'd better get going if I want to be sure and take that home with me! :w00t:

I would LOVE it if someone from SM won this quilt! Here's the link again:
Quilt-Raffle-2013


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I already sent in one check, but I may need to buy more tickets to have a better chance of winning that beautiful quilt.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump.

Just want to remind everyone to be sure to purchase their NCMR Raffle Tickets for this gorgeous quilt.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will for sure.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump - with all of the new little fluffs in rescue the past two weeks, just a reminder that there's still time to buy quilt tickets!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I almost forgot! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Reminder - only 17 days left to buy tickets for the quilt raffle! This is a great way to help Jewel and all of the other fluffs that Northcentral takes care of.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Doing it now.


----------

